# mount: No medium found

## kaschei

The problem:

mount /dev/cdrom fails with error "mount: No medium found"

First the dumb stuff:

1. There is a data cd in the drive that works under windows

2. I can boot knoppix off the drive, and the drive previously worked under ubuntu.  This is not a hardware problem.

3. /mnt/cdrom and /dev/cdrom and /dev/hdc exist

4. I have tried many permutations of mount, including using -t iso9660 -o ro, and mounting /dev/hdc as well as /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw

5. I'm using udev and I have a very recent gentoo installation.

6. Kernel is very recent gentoo-kernel (link to options at the bottom of this post)

7. I'm running these commands as root, tyvm. (tired of people asking me that question)

I've searched these forums and found 2 related posts that went unsolved and a bunch of one where people didn't know how to use -t, or even didn't have a disc in the drive.  I'm hoping for better luck.

Here is a lot of info:

```

# mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: No medium found

# mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: No medium found

# hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

# hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=LITE-ON LTR-40125S, FwRev=ZS0G, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:227,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

# cat /etc/fstab | sed -e '/^#/d ; /^$/d'

/dev/hda1       /boot       ext2        defaults,noatime    1 2

/dev/hda2       none        swap        sw      0 0

/dev/hda5       /           reiserfs    noatime     0 1

/dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom  iso9660     noauto,user 0 0

none            /proc       proc        defaults    0 0

none            /dev/shm    tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

# ls /dev/hd*

/dev/hda  /dev/hda1  /dev/hda2  /dev/hda3  /dev/hda5  /dev/hda6  /dev/hdc

# ls /dev/cd*

/dev/cdrom  /dev/cdrw

(these two are symlinks to /dev/hdc)

# dmesg | grep CD

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-40125S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1984kB Cache, UDMA(33)[/url]

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

# dmesg | grep hdc

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-40125S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1984kB Cache, UDMA(33)

# lspci | grep IDE

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

(I have enabled support for this in the kernel)

```

I've put my kernel options here

If you need any other information to help diagnose the problem I will be more than happy to provide it.

Thanks for getting to the bottom!

----------

## skywarp

Are you sure there is an iso9660 filesystem on your cd? 

Is it a cdrom, cdr, cdrw or an audio cd?

Besides I suggest using noauto,user,ro as fstab entry because normally you want your drive to be mounted readonly. But I don't think this will solve your current problem  :Surprised: )

----------

## skywarp

I saw that you are using udev and /dev/hdc.

Maybe you wanna give 

```
mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

 a try. If udev is configured correctly there you should be symlinks like 

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 19. Nov 20:48 /dev/cdrom -> /dev/hdc
```

 for example. These are automatically created by udev. 

If they are not post again.

----------

## kaschei

I've tried it all kinds of ways with /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw.  Yes, they ARE created, but no, they don't work for mounting purposes.

Some new info has come to my attention: when I've just put something in the drive and try to mount it, mount doesn't respond until the disc spins up and down-- it's definitely trying to read the disc, just not getting any "medium" from it.  Hope this helps and doesn't confuse away a solution.

```
# mount /dev/cdrom

mount: No medium found

# file /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom: symbolic link to `hdc'

# file /dev/cdrw

/dev/cdrw: symbolic link to `hdc'

# mount /dev/hdc

mount: No medium found

# mount /dev/cdrw

mount: No medium found
```

----------

## kaschei

 *skywarp wrote:*   

> Are you sure there is an iso9660 filesystem on your cd? 
> 
> Is it a cdrom, cdr, cdrw or an audio cd?
> 
> Besides I suggest using noauto,user,ro as fstab entry because normally you want your drive to be mounted readonly. But I don't think this will solve your current problem :o)

 

The things I"m trying to mount are data CD-ROMs.  I've tried random games, driver CDs I have lying around, and a few I made back in the day-- when I had a working CD-RW.  The drive itself is a CD-RW and udev seems to recognize it as such.  However, I also can't play audio CDs.  I emerged "cdplay" and put in an audio disc, that fails with 

```
# cdplay -rd /dev/hdc

cdplay: couldn't read CD head!
```

beep-media-player, after shift+c (open CD) yields

```

No playable CD found.

No CD inserted, or inserted CD is not an audio CD.
```

I tried editing my fstab but as you expected it didn't do much regarding my current problems.

----------

## kaschei

Well, since there haven't been any replies recently, I'm going to try a new kernel with scsi-to-ide support and try to get it working in the way that Ubuntu got it to work.  I don't see what I've done wrong, but something critical apparently eludes me.  If anyone else has any ideas, I'm more than happy to post more info as you request to help me solve this issue.

----------

## Apetrini

I had this problem too, With(sony dw-d56a). I solved deleting ivman,hald,dbus from start at boot time...

----------

## doubleagent

I just encountered the exact same problem a moment ago on my laptop.  It had been mounting just fine for as long as I know, but just all of a sudden it started giving this error.

Anyhoo, I found what you said to be true, mount would spin the disk up and down, trying to read it, and eventually give up.  Going on that I decided to give the disk a good manual spin with my hand before I shoved the tray back inside.  Not exactly a very professional solution, but by george it worked!  :Smile: 

----------

## harryy

Exact same problem here, any solution?

----------

## mjbjr

I _had_ this problem, too.

My following experience only deals with removeable media devices:

ide, usb, sata.

All harddrives (ide and sata) have always worked and continue to do so.

I've been running a udev (v 87) based system, with some success, but without

automounting, coldplug, hotplug, hald, dbus, etc.  'udev' was correctly creating

the /dev's for the hardware on my system.

If I were to stick a sd card in a usb reader, I'd run 'udevstart' to get udev to do it's

thing and create a dev for the _card_ (/dev/sdd1), not the device (/dev/sdd),

which was already in /dev.

A few days ago, I decided to move to the next level adding coldplug, hotplug,

and hald.  Reboot.  All my hardware devices were recognized, but none of the

media would be.  I got lots of 'No medium found' errors.  And while 'udevstart'

would 'run', it would "hang" with no output.

After spending a couple of hours trying to figure out what was going on, but

without success, I had to stop both hotplug and hald (and removed them

from runlevel startup) to get 'udevstart' to successfully run again, and have

my media seen.

All are still installed, but only 'coldplug' is set to run on boot, though I haven't

rebooted since.

# uname -a

Linux panther 2.6.14-gentoo-r5y #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 30 19:06:39 PST 2005

i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GNU/Linux

.

.

----------

## mikegpitt

Havign the same problem with my system as well.  I noticed it first about a month or 2 ago, and then completely forgot about it until now (shows how often I use cdroms).  The wierd part is that I burnt a cd within this time and it worked perfect, but still I can't mount cdroms in my regular cdrom drive or my cdrw.

I don't run hal/dbus on my system, so that is probably not the problem (although I have compiled in support into some apps since I want to convert at some point).

----------

## harryy

Tryed another cdrom i had, works fine now.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Havign the same problem with my system as well.  I noticed it first about a month or 2 ago, and then completely forgot about it until now (shows how often I use cdroms).  The wierd part is that I burnt a cd within this time and it worked perfect, but still I can't mount cdroms in my regular cdrom drive or my cdrw.
> 
> I don't run hal/dbus on my system, so that is probably not the problem (although I have compiled in support into some apps since I want to convert at some point).

 BTW - I'm an idiot   :Laughing:  I didn't realise the "cdrom" I was trying to mount was actually a dvd, and I don't have a dvdrom in my desktop system.  Not sure why I had problems weeks ago... maybe just a bad cd or something.

----------

